
Do We Need a Victims Commissioner? - DanBC
http://barristerblogger.com/2019/08/19/do-we-need-a-victims-commissioner/
======
DanBC
This article by an English barrister describes some worrying changes to law
that have already happened in England and Wales, and some worrying proposals.

It mentions Carl Beech. If you haven't heard of that case he was a fantasist
who claimed to have been sexually abused by a high profile paedophile ring,
causing huge amounts of police investigation and arrests.
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-49048972](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-49048972)

The article mentions the Sexual Offences Act 2003. That's here:
[https://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2003/42/pdfs/ukpga_2003...](https://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2003/42/pdfs/ukpga_20030042_en.pdf)

And the Crown Prosecution Service guidance is here:
[https://www.cps.gov.uk/legal-guidance/rape-and-sexual-
offenc...](https://www.cps.gov.uk/legal-guidance/rape-and-sexual-offences-
chapter-2-sexual-offences-act-2003-principal-offences-and)

~~~
deogeo
'Worrying changes' is putting it lightly. For those who haven't read the
article - there is a very alarming trend of reducing double-jeopardy
protections in England. I.e. to allow people to be tried for the same crime
again, even if they were found not guilty the first time.

